# Did you start your own brand?



## ThinBlueLine (Mar 28, 2016)

If so, I'd love the opportunity to pick your brain a little. I'm looking to start my own brand. Not just slap a band on an existing cigar, unless of course that cigar is amazing! Thanks, Tommy


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

Tell us what you bring to the table:

Capital?

Expertise?

Industry connections?

Business skill?


----------



## ThinBlueLine (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm not looking for a partner, just some advice.

I have capital. 

Expertise? 25 years of smoking them.

Limited industry connections (Im in talks with 2 that started their own)

I've owned 3 businesses.

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated. And there will be programs in place to raise money for Police Officers, Firefighters, and Service Members that have been killed in the line of duty.

Thanks


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Pick away.
What's your question?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Lot's of red tape involved. And, there's pending legislation that could end up costing newer brands $150K per vitola if it gets passed. It's mothballed for the moment, but it has proponents that would like to see it put into action.

Research, research, research! Jumping into the cigar biz is not something to do without a very deep understanding of what you're getting into... and very deep pockets too!


----------



## ThinBlueLine (Mar 28, 2016)

Definitely not just jumping into anything, that's why I'm asking questions.

My strength here is my marketing strategy, with access to hundreds of thousands of cigar smokers.

I've been researching the daylights out of it, and have been trying to get a rep from Rocky, Oliva, Altadis, etc to return a call or email so that I could get some answers to questions. Such as first steps in customizing the blend. How many minimum? Will they box them for me, or just send me bundles that I have to box?

In NY, do I need anything else besides Tobacco resale license and Tax Collector cert?

Feeling my way around.

Thanks for the patience.


----------



## DavidTanner (Dec 10, 2015)

You definitely don't want to run the business out of NY. They have some of the highest tobacco taxes in the country. 

My best advice would be to actually start rolling your own and get a feel for how different leafs combine with others to create a taste. 

Now if you want to just get your own blend like most cigar shops do then your best bet is to call a manufacturer and ask them. 

But I can promise you that's probably expensive as hell and unless you partner with someone like fuente, padron, oliva, drew estate, or my father you're going to catch hell selling it since everyone and their brother has a private label store exclusive blend they're selling for $2.00 a stick. 

Then you've got to also wholesale it which is normally half the price. So if you're selling them for $100+ a box retail (hard as hell to do unless you've got a connection with one of the brands listed above) you're only getting $50. In your pocket. You've got to subtract expenses from that also (the cost to manufacture it, distribute it, get your brand built up, tobacco tax...etc etc). You'll probably only be making $10-$20 a box (definitely a guesstimate since I've never done this)

So you've got to sell 1000 boxes just to make $10,000-$20,000 in your pocket. 

A lot of headache for a McDonalds paycheck. 


I'm not discouraging you by any means. I want to see you be successful...I'm a distributor and I'd distribute it for you if its a quality product but I'm very quickly learning your best bet in this business is to only deal with the ultra premium hard to get stuff. Anyone and everyone can go back on cbid and buy altadis and general cigars for less than wholesale prices on a daily basis.


----------



## DavidTanner (Dec 10, 2015)

With that said Rocky Patel was an Indian lawyer living in California when he got the idea to start his business. He knew absolutely nothing what so ever about cigars but he followed his dreams. 

If you think this is going to work follow it brother. Just know its going to be an uphill climb and you're going to blow through a lot of money before you figure out your niche. If you've got the cash to lose go for it and don't stop until you're successful. 

I hustle cigars out of my trunk to small B&M's. My first sell was a bundle of rocky patel r4s i put in a fuente flor fina box and told the guy to pay me when they sold. Now I've got over 10 stores I sell to and I'm growing everytime I walk into a new store. 


Everyone told me I was making a mistake and I was an idiot for trying. If I listened to them where would I be right now? 

Follow your dreams brother. You only live once. Don't die with regrets.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.

TBL

my two immediate names: FRANK HERRERA []Press Release: Herrera Cigars and Drew Estate Settle HERRERA Trademark Dispute | halfwheel or Danny Tiant [



 - find a site they monitor and respond on

FH married the niece of a girlfriend of mine some time ago and i met Danny at one of FHs events at his place in WPB (Danny was very helpful in allowing me to get a book to his Dad to sign for a Cuban friend of mine here in MIAMI)

otherwise OZZIE at Ft Lauderdale Cigar Bar has recently built out a cigar bar here in town and does retail and promotions OR ELSE go work for NATSherman or DAVIDoff in NYC for a while

PERDOMO is my wholesaler here in Hialeah - ask for Daisy - but they are firm on price - just some ideas here

oh yeah, it really pays to SPEAK SPANISH when visiting Nicaragua or Honduras or even here in MIAMI................just sayin

frankD


----------



## ThinBlueLine (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the "niche" on lockdown, thru my marketing strategy which will give me access to millions of cigar smokers (I'm sure you've heard it before, but this is the real deal) that I have no doubt will respond to my marketing plan. I honestly don't think I need to be in retailers, out of the gate, as I think social media will carry me to places I didn't think possible. I don't want a cheap $2 dog stick. I need an existing manufacturer, such as RP, AF, Oliva to manufacture for me, as I want quality and with their name attached, it can only get sweeter.

As far as NY goes. If I manufacture in DR, or Nic, or even Fla., have shipped to NY for stock before shipping to consumer, how does the taxes work differently than if I do the same thing out of Fla or Pa., or Texas? My business is registered in NY. Would it be wiser to start the business in a different state?

Thanks
Tommy


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

This looks like a lot of technical and legal information - probably something you should look into yourself, or have a lawyer look into for you. 

Kind of like asking for tax advice online - I'd be wary of ANY answers I receive. Much better off checking these things out for yourself.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Even if there were members here who started their own brand, I'm not sure it's fair to expect them to chime in with all the answers. After all, you are ultimately talking about becoming their competition, potentially taking bread out of their mouths. Plus, chances are, they learned it all the hard way, expending time, energy, and money to overcome the challenges involved. I think it's pretty natural to regard that hard-won knowledge as privileged information.


----------



## ThinBlueLine (Mar 28, 2016)

I do have a lawyer and CPA, BUT knowledge is power, so I'm trying to educate myself before doing anything. And as far as a member not wanting to help because I am "competition", this market is saturated, believe me, I won't be taking business from anyone. And I think it would really suck for someone that can help me, wouldn't, just because I didn't do "all the same hard work", I was raised better than that, and help anyone I can, even in the same business. I used to advise other restaurant owners in the neighborhood where mine was, on how to improve, and we were DIRECT competitors, but that's just me. Thanks for the advice and to those that have helped and continue to help me. Cheers


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Most times there is value in hearing what we NEED to hear, not just what we WANT to hear. My apologies for trying to tell you the truth.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ThinBlueLine said:


> I do have a lawyer and CPA, BUT knowledge is power, so I'm trying to educate myself before doing anything. And as far as a member not wanting to help because I am "competition", this market is saturated, believe me, I won't be taking business from anyone. And I think it would really suck for someone that can help me, wouldn't, just because I didn't do "all the same hard work", I was raised better than that, and help anyone I can, even in the same business. I used to advise other restaurant owners in the neighborhood where mine was, on how to improve, and we were DIRECT competitors, but that's just me. Thanks for the advice and to those that have helped and continue to help me. Cheers


Just not sure what knowledge any stranger (to you) here on Puff could offer about the finer details of opening a business (regulations, taxes, restrictions, etc) that your lawyer and CPA wouldn't have a much better understanding of.

As for calling the market "Saturated" and saying that nobody is taking business from anybody is far from an exact truth. Online or B&M, the cigar business is not an easy one, and retailers of all kinds are certainly in competition for our dollars. To think that they are not makes me think that you haven't thought out this project as well as you imagine.

PS. When you have to write "believe me" after something, it doesn't help your case. It shows that you, as well as the reader, already recognize that we don't buy it. Same goes for when people have to say "it's funny" after a joke; they are trying to convince the crowd, because guess what: if it was funny, we'd all be laughing already and nobody would have to point out how hilarious it was. Same goes for "believe me".


----------



## ThinBlueLine (Mar 28, 2016)

Huh? What do you mean? I heard every word you typed, I know its a long uphill struggle and was just saying that I knew it and have advisors, and such. No hard feelings, I appreciate every rid bit of info, advice or knowledge I can get. Thanks


----------



## Cigaraficionada (Jun 14, 2019)

Good Morning...
I can across this forum and I am definitely curious as to how your venture is going?
I am entering into a similar arena as well, albeit I am not your competition.
Hope you have continued working towards your dreams!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Cigaraficionada said:


> Good Morning...
> I can across this forum and I am definitely curious as to how your venture is going?
> I am entering into a similar arena as well, albeit I am not your competition.
> Hope you have continued working towards your dreams!


Umm... I don't think the OP is active here anymore, pretty old thread...


----------

